# is this worth the dollar? giant cadex 980c



## underthedeep (Dec 25, 2009)

hello!

i was interested in buying this bike http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/bik/1720795498.html

and i wanted to know if it was really worth 470, being that its 90's CF.

do any of you guys have any insight onto how much a cadex is worth?

thanks


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It's a little expensive but if I'm amazed at the prices of used bikes today..

As for the frame, the Cadex is fine but don't do any tricks on it if you buy it... The glued lugs were not designed for that type of abuse


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Pretty good, but over priced.
Offer $350....old and lots of cosmetic dings.


----------

